# Breaking News....



## PG02 (Oct 9, 2012)

Breaking News:
A new middle east crisis erupted last night as Dubai Television was refused permission to broadcast 'The Flintstones'.

A spokesman for the channel said....

'A claim was made that people in Dubai would not understand the humour, but we have heard that people in Abu Dhabi Do.'


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Renton (Mar 7, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## corv (May 23, 2013)

:lol:  :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Oldie but a goodie!! :lol:


----------



## Davey (Mar 6, 2012)

ha ha, very good.


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol


----------

